

Ask HN: What online games do you play to break the tension? - roman-m


======
noonespecial
Osmos

<http://www.hemispheregames.com/osmos/>

Its not exactly "online" (although I hear it started out that way) but it
definitely breaks tension. The reviews aren't exaggerating, its like chill-out
in a can.

~~~
joshu
The upper levels are definitely not relaxing...

------
vyrotek
Battlefield Heroes & Team Fortress 2

------
roman-m
<http://www.onlinegames.com/basketball/>

------
olsonea
<http://www.kdice.com>

------
HackrNwsDesignr
I read hacker news to break the tension and build motivation :)

------
naithemilkman
league of legends

------
punchagan
BZFlag

------
curiousgeorge
dominategame.com

